# 2008 F250 5.4L



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Wanted to get some feedback on a 2008 F250 Super Duty XL with a 5.4L. it's a 4 door with a flatbed and 127K miles. Looks real clean and from Montana.

I'm looking to pull mostly small equipment and stock trailer (skid loader, round bale trailer). Most of the things I want to pull are just a bit heavy for our 07 1/2 ton chevy.

5.4L says 300 HP and 265 ft lbs of torque.

Asking price is 11.5K

Any thoughts?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had 3) 2008 Ford Superduties 4x4's all at once (250,350,550). All were diesel. The diesel engine was unreliable, but the rest of the truck is pretty tough. The Torqshift transmissions never required anything. No transfer case or axle problems. No rust. 
Sold F-550 & F-250 and bought a 2020 RAM 5500.

Kept the F-350.

Cant tell a lot from your picture, but $11,500 sounds reasonable. If it was a diesel, it would probably be 17-18k private sale. 
XL kinda low on extras though. Try offering 10k.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Had good luck with the 5.4.....not a powerhouse tho. If my primary job for the vehicle would be pulling things like skid steers, tractors and hay, I would opt for diesel.....you’ll probably be happier. I would only look for 2011 and up Ford trucks (or back to 2001 and earlier) if choosing diesel. If the primary job was to be a service truck I would opt for the 5.4 gas burner.....my 5.4 would pull a camper (27’) decently, a 23’ boat, but it didn’t like tractors and loads of hay.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

It would also be my daily driver to work (10 miles one way), and when I say hauling I mean 11 round bales at a time (4x5), pulling a Case 1835 skid loader back and forth to load bales, and pulling a 16' stock trailer. Because it's my daily driver I like the 4 door (3 little kids I need to pick up almost daily). If it was strictly a farm truck I could get by with regular or extended cab.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I went and drove it sunday night. It was nicer than I thought it would be. I'm trying to find reasons that it hasn't sold yet. Clean 3/4 ton truck with 4x4 and relatively low miles - most 3/4 ton trucks with 4x4 in this price range have a lot more rust and 200K miles. Is the flatbed turning people off? Or the 5.4L gas? The bedliner around the bottom of the body looks to be preventative. I inspected pretty carefully and frame and everything looks good for 12 year old pickup.

It does have the vinyl interior but that doesn't bother me. Easier to clean when the kids spill all over the place.

I'm going to think for another day but plan on going to look and drive 1 more time.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hokelund Farm said:


> I'm going to think for another day but plan on going to look and drive 1 more time.


Sounds like if you procrastinate a little too much and it could be at someone else's place. BTDT

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

People don't want XL trucks these days generally. If you don't mind there are way more low priced vehicles. In my view if you drive older stuff the more base model the better as the fancy stuff costs a fortune to keep working as it ages.

Edit I write this after changing ball joints, axle ujoint and shocks on my ram 3500. The power problem in the cab will have to wait for another day after being stumped for a few hours. Console all torn apart, neck crinked from laying on floor. Annoying stuff.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Used truck prices are all over the spectrum. I've been casually looking for a 2500/3500 series truck for a few months now. With new trucks fetching $50 - 75K, used truck prices are very high - especially 4x4's and diesels.

From the picture and your test drive description. it sounds like this might be worth making an offer on.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> Used truck prices are all over the spectrum. I've been casually looking for a 2500/3500 series truck for a few months now. With new trucks fetching $50 - 75K, used truck prices are very high - especially 4x4's and diesels.
> 
> From the picture and your test drive description. it sounds like this might be worth making an offer on.


Agree I am seriously looking for a truck to pull flatbed and stock trailer . I would need a heavy 3500 at the minimum. ... Considering a new cab / chassis and I should check just where the price could end up with plain white cab and diesel engine . Plus the price of a flatbed .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Hokelund Farm said:


> I went and drove it sunday night. It was nicer than I thought it would be. I'm trying to find reasons that it hasn't sold yet. Clean 3/4 ton truck with 4x4 and relatively low miles - most 3/4 ton trucks with 4x4 in this price range have a lot more rust and 200K miles. Is the flatbed turning people off? Or the 5.4L gas? The bedliner around the bottom of the body looks to be preventative. I inspected pretty carefully and frame and everything looks good for 12 year old pickup.
> 
> It does have the vinyl interior but that doesn't bother me. Easier to clean when the kids spill all over the place.
> 
> I'm going to think for another day but plan on going to look and drive 1 more time.


If it will work for you don't miss it . Here in the east used trucks are terribly over priced and they sell. Guys in this area that usually have big lots rows and rows of those type of trucks none for sale . Lots of these trucks end up on a boat.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Have the plugs been changed recently? those 3v engines had some nasty plugs in them, they twist off in the head, I had one. Dealer charged me $1000 to change plugs, but broke 7 of the 8 off. good truck but plugs are a bear and need to be changed about every 100K, also coil packs but they are cheap. Those were the only problems i had with it in the 150K miles i ran it.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I brought it home last night. Looking forward to putting it to work.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> Agree I am seriously looking for a truck to pull flatbed and stock trailer . I would need a heavy 3500 at the minimum. ... Considering a new cab / chassis and I should check just where the price could end up with plain white cab and diesel engine . Plus the price of a flatbed .


check out RAM. I was a Ford and GM guy for the last 30 years and never really considered Dodge (now RAM). 
I was surprised at the features and lower price. Can't say anything bad about mine, but only been 8 months of ownership. Cummins engine is a monster puller- even the de-rated cab & chassis Cummins. Never needs to run above 2700 RPM to get heavy loads pulled. 
I would have been happy with any of the 3, but I did save thousands on the RAM and if you farm, you become a member of AGPAK. I got a nice rebate on my EBY flatbed from them. Many other discounts are available from AGPAK.

Aisin transmission gets great reviews an the exhaust brake is terrific.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Specs call for 5w-20. Sounds like this was due to meeting EPA type mileage requirements, but the 5w-20 doesn't properly lube the top end of the motor. People are suggesting at least 5w-30.


----------

